# "Uomo Imperfetto"



## DanOstergren (Oct 31, 2013)

The title sounds kind of like a Harry Potter spell to me, lol. My mentor reminded me of a piece of wisdom I had heard years ago but hadn't crossed my mind in a long time. It is that you couldn't achieve perfection without imperfection. I found this really interesting, and feel that the timing for him to remind me of this was impeccable. He had been watching me meticulously edit these photos and was quiet until I had begun removing a blade of grass from in front of the model's face. He asked me why I felt compelled to do this, and I told him that it was distracting, and that I wanted the image to be perfect. This is when he reminded me of the importance of these imperfections, and to him this blade of grass represented a lot of beauty and depth in the photo. Honestly I felt the same about it, but had been so concerned with what others would have to say about it rather than to follow my first instinct. Lately I have been obsessing over getting everything in each of my photos absolutely perfect, which I attribute to a good amount of the feedback I've been getting from this forum. I'm not saying that the feedback hasn't been incredibly helpful because it has been, but I've been forgetting that I shouldn't be obsessing over perfection when I myself even realize that the most beautiful things in my life are imperfect and unique. My art should always represent what I see as beautiful, not what others prefer. 

So, the title of this series ("Uomo Imperfetto") literally translates as "Imperfect Man" in Italian. I see this as both a reflection of myself and of the model, who's imperfections are why I find him to be so beautiful. The reason I chose to use an Italian translation is because this conversation with my mentor inspired me to do some research on the subject of perfection and imperfection, and I learned of an Italian "free thinker" from the late 1500's named Lucilio Vanini who believed that perfection depends on incompleteness ("_perfectio propter imperfectionem")_. I apologize for the long story to go along with these photos and usually feel that an artist should let his or her work speak for itself, but I feel that my inspiration in this case was worth sharing and could inspire others to think outside the box a little more often, even just a little. I posted two photos titled " http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/343341-man-moon.html " from the same shoot, but there is a difference in meaning and feeling from those two photos and these ones to me. Anyway, here is "Uomo Imperfetto"; I hope you like them, imperfections and all. Shot in all natural light:


----------



## limr (Oct 31, 2013)

Plus, everything just sounds better in Italian 

Love the second one. The shadows on the left side are quite mesmerizing. And I probably wouldn't have even noticed that blade of grass in the first one. Well, I mean I would have seen it of course but not really taken any note of it one way or another. Whenever I scroll away, the thing that stays in my mind about the photo is the serene look in the model's eyes.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 31, 2013)

I think #3 is too tight.. you need to back up more.

















just kidding!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree with you and have an appreciation for your work. You have consistently brought an artistic nature to your photos and it's quite refreshing. I like seeing when you post because I'm never quite sure what I'll be exposed to.

By the way, I'm not sure if it's because I'm using the app, but the pictures show as broken links.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 31, 2013)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I agree with you and have an appreciation for your work. You have consistently brought an artistic nature to your photos and it's quite refreshing. I like seeing when you post because I'm never quite sure what I'll be exposed to.  By the way, I'm not sure if it's because I'm using the app, but the pictures show as broken links.



Never mind. They're working now.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 31, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I think #3 is too tight.. you need to back up more.



















just kidding![/QUOTE]


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 31, 2013)

limr said:


> *Plus, everything just sounds better in Italian*
> 
> Love the second one. The shadows on the left side are quite mesmerizing. And I probably wouldn't have even noticed that blade of grass in the first one. Well, I mean I would have seen it of course but not really taken any note of it one way or another. Whenever I scroll away, the thing that stays in my mind about the photo is the serene look in the model's eyes.


Hahaha, right? 

The shadows on the second image are my favorite part; I considered cropping it to center him a little bit, but once again had to remind myself of the reason WHY I felt the photo was so beautiful and mesmerizing to me. I feel that they create a negative space that is necessary, and cropping would remove too much of both the shadows and the plant so I wouldn't be able to appreciate the entire composition.


----------



## terri (Oct 31, 2013)

Geez, Dan - do me a favor...stick to your instincts, just as you have done here.   We need to be reminded that an errant blade of grass is not an enemy of portraiture; shadows can be our friends, and too much space may diminish the impact of our model.    

I trust your instincts implicitly, your work stands on its own strength.   There are few people on this forum I would say this to; you are one of them.    

In short -  git it, bay-bay!!!!


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 31, 2013)

terri said:


> Geez, Dan - do me a favor...stick to your instincts, just as you have done here.   We need to be reminded that an errant blade of grass is not an enemy of portraiture; shadows can be our friends, and too much space may diminish the impact of our model.
> 
> I trust your instincts implicitly, your work stands on its own strength.   There are few people on this forum I would say this to; you are one of them.
> 
> In short -  git it, bay-bay!!!!


----------



## Granddad (Nov 1, 2013)

I looked at your first image before I read the text and simply because of the title I saw the point of that blade of grass; then when I read the text I was nodding along.

It works for arty shots but I don't think it would work for many genres.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 1, 2013)

Sound work as always Dan.  Now here's a challenge:  I want you to do one session with a guy WITHOUT a beard, just to see if you can!


----------



## runnah (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't like the beard shape, and some man-scaping wouldn't hurt. Everything else is 100% dynamite!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 1, 2013)

I think #1 would look really amazing in your matte b/w processing. I really like all of the contrast with the shadows and highlights.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2013)

Granddad said:


> I looked at your first image before I read the text and simply because of the title I saw the point of that blade of grass; then when I read the text I was nodding along.
> 
> It works for arty shots but I don't think it would work for many genres.


Artsy is definitely my genre, so I'm ok with that!
:cheers:


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Sound work as always Dan.  Now here's a challenge:  I want you to do one session with a guy WITHOUT a beard, just to see if you can!


Haha, I've done that before! Beardless men just don't tickle me the way I like. 
:love:

View attachment 59410


----------



## limr (Nov 1, 2013)

Beards are good.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2013)

runnah said:


> I don't like the beard shape, and some man-scaping wouldn't hurt. Everything else is 100% dynamite!


All natural is my preference, and I especially love the beard. Kinda wish I didn't leave this guy in PDX.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I think #1 would look really amazing in your matte b/w processing. I really like all of the contrast with the shadows and highlights.


I tried it, and you're right it looked good. The color one really pulls me in a way that the black and white didn't though. I'm just in love with the color of the light, especially on his hair.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2013)

limr said:


> Beards are good.


Indeeeeeeeed.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 1, 2013)

DanOstergren said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Beards are good.
> ...



work wont let me grow mine back so I have to make do with just the 'stache.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


'staches are great too, and from what I remember yours is pretty darn good looking.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 1, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Yeah, but your 'stache could make enough beard for three normal guys!


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 1, 2013)

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...



you should have seen me when MY beard was grown out like these guys.


----------



## runnah (Nov 1, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Your beard did exude sex, but not the consensual kind.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 1, 2013)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



meh...consent is overrated. 
thats what he used to tell ME anyway. eventually I just believed it.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 1, 2013)

DanOstergren said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



i have ONE very poor picture of me with the full beard. somewhere. taken with a cell phone. 
I have one or two more after I trimmed it back a little and did some shaping, but its not a great pic either. 
i always meant to get more done, but i figured i had plenty of time.  then i started clinical rotations. 
not many people appreciated the beard.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Honestly I think I've seen a photo you posted of it in the "post a pic of yourself" thread. This song pretty much sums up my feelings about it:


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 1, 2013)

Just for you Dan... please excuse the terribly  OLD cell phone pics.  (circa 2-3mp)
my profile pic is pretty much how I keep it now. sometimes i do trim it back a bit if it gets uneven. 
i have been thinking of doing the handlebars again though. 


View attachment 59413
View attachment 59412
View attachment 59411
View attachment 59414


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Just for you Dan... please excuse the terribly  OLD cell phone pics.  (circa 2-3mp)
> my profile pic is pretty much how I keep it now. sometimes i do trim it back a bit if it gets uneven.
> i have been thinking of doing the handlebars again though.


Refer to song posted above. ^^


----------



## Granddad (Nov 1, 2013)

Ha! I just found one of me with my first ever beard... aged 18 (circa 1971). I've had one most of my life since then, apart from when it wasn't allowed by work.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2013)

Granddad said:


> Ha! I just found one of me with my first ever beard... aged 18 (circa 1971). I've had one most of my life since then, apart from when it wasn't allowed by work.
> 
> View attachment 59415


Looks good! I love the photo as well.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Nov 1, 2013)

Love the first. Second gives me heebie jeebies. Lol third just kind of stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 1, 2013)

If you back up any further this thread will definitely go NSFW (not that I'm complaining). 

I love the use of light and shadow. 

I agree that you should keep trusting your instincts, that seems to be what's getting your work looked at and giving you a great opportunity.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> Love the first. Second gives me heebie jeebies. Lol third just kind of stopped me in my tracks.


Lol, I see these as great reactions! I love it!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 1, 2013)

I cant grow beard. You can probably count how many strings of facial hair I have.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 1, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I cant grow beard. You can probably count how many strings of facial hair I have.



i wish....I have to shave before every shift or my boss tells me i look like I  haven't shaved in a month. 
my partner is Asian and he will go weeks without shaving and nobody says a thing. 
hes jealous of my ability to grow a mustache, and im jealous that like all Asians, he was born a master of Kung Fu.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 1, 2013)

My sister has no armpit hair.  Hahahah


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 1, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > I cant grow beard. You can probably count how many strings of facial hair I have.
> ...


You are blessed! It's a shame you can't grow your beard out and wear it with pride.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 3, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> i wish....I have to shave before every shift or my boss tells me i look like I  haven't shaved in a month.
> my partner is Asian and he will go weeks without shaving and nobody says a thing.
> hes jealous of my ability to grow a mustache, and im jealous that like all Asians, he was born a master of Kung Fu.



My stepdad is kind of like that Asian guy. He's Mexican/Native American so he grows neither facial hair nor chest hair. He never shaves.

He does have a completely full head of silver hair though lol


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 21, 2014)

Enjoying some time in Indonesia with my KorMar brothers.




Dui by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren (Sep 23, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> Enjoying some time in Indonesia with my KorMar brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think perhaps you posted in the wrong tab brother.


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2014)

Either that or he's started to truly embrace randomness in his life


----------



## DanOstergren (Sep 23, 2014)

limr said:


> Either that or he's started to truly embrace randomness in his life


I can support that!


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 24, 2014)

lol, WOW!!! I sure did. Sorry about that.


----------

